# Looking for Re-Wrap.



## KingMackKiller (May 17, 2012)

Hello guys! I have a rod I love but the guides are very restrictive with the reel is use. I need the Fugi stock guides rewrapped with PacBay Tich guides. If anyone feels up to the task let me know. Thanks again


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I can do it if your interested.


----------

